# Welche Grafikkarte passt zu meinem Intel Core2Duo E8500 3,16 GHz



## gpsmax (11. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

aktuell möchte ich Battlefield 3 und COD MW3 spielen.
Bisher habe ich eine Radon 4850 Grafikkarte in meinem Rechner verbaut.

Jetzt erhoffe ich mehr Leistung durch eine Aufrüstung von einer Grafikkarte.

Was ich mich Frage welche Karte kann ich verbauen ohne das die CPU hinterhinkt ?
Ich glaube man sprich hier auch von Entfaltung ??

Möchte nicht zuviel investieren ! Auf was muss ich achten ? Habe da keine Ahnung !
Braucht Ihr noch weitere Daten für eine Auskunft ?

Danke !

Hauptspeicher habe ich 4 GB mit 800 MHz
CPU Intel Dual2Duo E8500 3,16 GHz
Hauptplatine: ASUS P5K
Grafikkarte bisher: Radon HD 4850 mit 512 MB


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. November 2011)

Eine HD 6870 wäre maximal noch sinnvoll.
Sofern du Games spielst die nicht extrem von mehr als 2 Kernen profitieren hättest du eine hohe Leistungssteigerung.

Allerdings ist z.B. BF3 mit einem 2-Kerner nur schwerlich flüssig spielbar.


----------



## Zocker15xD (11. November 2011)

Ja, maximal ein HD 6870, eher noch eine 6850er, sogar die wird vermutlich ausgebremst.
BF3 profitiert von 4 Kernen enorm, d.h. mit einem 2-Kerner wirds schwer, vor allem mit einem alten Core 2 Duo...

HD 6870: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD6870 1G GDDR5 PCI-E DL-DVI-I+SL-DVI-D / HDMI / DP für 140 Euro

Falls du noch n bisschen Geld übrig hast, wäre eine komplette Aufrüstung (max. 200 Euro) echt sinnvoll!!!
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock 970 Extreme4, AM3+, ATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9

=> 206,95 € + HD 6870 140 Euro
Mit dem hättest du deutlich mehr Leistung, BF3 auf Ultra und FullHD kein Problem...und Ausgabe nur 350 Euro... 

Gehäuse;Netzteil,Laufwerke und Festplatte kannst du alles weiterverwenden.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Man könnte auch noch einen Q8400 auf das Board machen, dazu halt eine AMD 6870. EIn Q8400 kostet ca 130€: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed (BX80580Q8400) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Der Q8400 ist zwar nicht ganz so stark wie zB ein X4 955, welcher nur 100€ kostet, aber dafür spart man sich den Kauf eines neuen Boards. ABER an sich wäre ein Umstieg besser, denn: 

Verkauf Board 30€, CPU bringt 60-70€, RAM bringt 20€ => 120€ 

Neues Board AM3 80€, X4 955 ca. 110€, 4GB DDR3 20€. => 210€

=> für ca. 100€ kriegst Du also ein moderneres System mit einem Quadcore. Wenn Du NUR die CPU ersetzen würdest, kostet Dich das ca. 60€ (der Q8400 kostet 130€, ca 70 kriegst Du für den alten Prozessor). Das heißt für nur ca. 40€ mehr kriegst Du eine bessere nagelneue Board+CPU-Kombination.


Dazu dann noch so oder so eine Karte wie die AMD 6870, ca 150€. Dann bist Du mit insgesamt 250€ effektiver Investition dabei und hast einen deutlich besseren neuen PC, der wohl auch in 1-2 Jahren noch alles mit höheren Details darstellen kann.


Wenn das Geld sehr knapp ist, dann hol Dir halt erstmal NUR die neue Graka - die ist aber das wichtigere bei Deinem PC.


----------



## Zocker15xD (12. November 2011)

Hmm,jaaa, die alten Teile würden vielleicht großzügig geschätzt noch 120 Euro geben...
Der Q8400 ist ja schon ein älterer Prozessor, den würde ich echt nicht mehr kaufen, das ist die 40-50 Euro weniger absolut nicht wert...
Für rund 250 Euro(350-120) bekommst du also ein komplett neues System, mit dem du auch in den nächsten paar Jahren noch alles vielleicht nicht in höchster Auflösung spielen kannst, dennoch in guter...
Wenn dein Budget (???) dafür nicht reicht, eindeutig nur die neue Karte (HD 6870), und dann später ggf. den Rest aufrüsten...


----------

